# ~~ Dreams Unlimited Agents And The Products They Sell (Updated 11/3/2022) ~~



## CamColt

Since Dreams Unlimited Travel is a sponsor of the Dis Boards, Webmaster Pete has asked us to post a list of all agents and the products they sell. If you are thinking about booking a cruise or any Disney vacation, feel free to request a specific agent when you fill out your quote request form. They truly are the experts in all things Disney! 

If you booked travel through Disney, you can transfer to Dreams Unlimited Travel within a 30-day timeframe. There is no extra cost, and the agents will help with reservations and are always on the lookout for discounts. Here's a link to the transfers page for Dreams Unlimited ... https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/transfers.htm

- ºoº - ºoº - ºoº -

*DREAMS UNLIMITED TRAVEL AGENTS AND THE PRODUCTS THEY SELL:

DISNEY CRUISE LINE*
(* Also speaks Spanish)


Allison Raverhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ASRAllison Thomashttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=AXTBecky Petteyshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKPBeth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACBeth Fejerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKFChristopher Vorobekhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CJVDebra Lopezhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXLEileen Smithhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELSElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEErica Spencerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EWSFederico Argar *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=FXAJeff Harrodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JAHJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLKJill Caltagironehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JMCJoy Fersonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJFKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKathy Werlinghttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KJWKelsie Johnsonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KKJKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMKrystin Turnerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRTLily Santana *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LXSLisa Brownhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LMBLuz Muralles *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LEMMakayla Porterhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MASMarla Hellwighttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MJHMary Teschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXTMelisa Gil *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXGMerrie Thomashttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MCTMichelle Snoddyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXSMike Fanuccehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLFNick Chappellhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=NACSam Byrne (UK Agent)https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SFBStacey Woodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SMWSean Rogershttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGRSusan Kellyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGKTammy Cermakhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=tmcTammy Omarhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TJOTeresa Echolshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMETracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*THEME PARK EXPERIENCES

WALT DISNEY WORLD*
(* Also speaks Spanish)

Allison Raverhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ASRAllison Thomashttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=AXTBecky Petteyshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKPBeth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACBeth Fejerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKFChristopher Vorobekhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CJVDebra Lopezhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXLEileen Smithhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELSElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEErica Spencerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EWSFederico Argar *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=FXAJeff Harrodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JAHJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLKJill Caltagironehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JMCJoy Fersonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJFKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKathy Werlinghttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KJWKelly Barneshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KMBKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMKrystin Turnerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRTLily Santana *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LXSLisa Brownhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LMBLuz Muralles *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LEMMakayla Porterhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MASMarla Hellwighttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MJHMary Teschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXTMel Czada Dupellhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MADMelisa Gil *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXGMerrie Thomashttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MCTMichelle Snoddyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXSMike Fanuccehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLFNick Chappellhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=NACSam Byrne (UK Agent)https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SFBSarah Johnsonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SIJStacey Woodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SMWSean Rogershttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGRSusan Kellyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGKTammy Cermakhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=tmcTammy Omarhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TJOTeresa Echolshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMETracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*GALACTIC STAR CRUISER*

Beth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEKrystin Turnerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRTMike Fanuccehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLFTeresa Echolshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TME

*DVC CONFIRMED BOOKINGS*

Christopher Vorobekhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CJVElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEKrystin Turnerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRTMike Fanuccehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLF
* 
UNIVERSAL STUDIOS (ORLANDO)*
(* Also speaks Spanish)

Allison Raverhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ASRAllison Thomashttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=AXTBeth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACChristopher Vorobekhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CJVDebra Lopezhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXLEileen Smithhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELSElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEErica Spencerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EWSFederico Argar *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=FXAJeff Harrodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JAHJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLKJill Caltagironehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JMCJoy Fersonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJFKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKathy Werlinghttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KJWKelly Barneshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KMBKrystin Turnerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRTLisa Brownhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LMBLuz Muralles *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LEMMary Teschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXTMike Fanuccehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLFMel Czada Dupellhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MADMelisa Gil *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXGSarah Johnsonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SIJStacey Woodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SMWSusan Kellyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGKTammy Omarhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TJOTracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*DISNEYLAND*
(* Also speaks Spanish)

Beth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACBecky Petteyshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKPBeth Fejerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKFChristopher Vorobekhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CJVDebra Lopezhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXLEileen Smithhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELSElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEFederico Argar *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=FXAJeff Harrodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JAHJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLKKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKelly Barneshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KMBKelsie Johnsonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KKJKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMKrystin Turnerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRTLuz Muralles *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LEMMakayla Porterhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MASMarla Hellwighttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MJHMary Teschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXTMike Fanuccehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLFMelisa Gil *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXGNick Chappellhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=NACSarah Johnsonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SIJStacey Woodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SMWSusan Kellyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGKTammy Cermakhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=tmc

*DISNEYLAND PARIS*
(* Also speaks Spanish)

Federico Argar *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=FXAKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMLuz Muralles *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LEMSam Byrne (UK Agent)https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SFB

*ADVENTURES BY DISNEY*
(* Also speaks Spanish)


Allison Raverhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ASRBecky Petteyshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKPBeth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACBeth Fejerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKFChristopher Vorobekhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CJVEileen Smithhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELSElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEFederico Argar *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=FXAJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLKKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKelsie Johnsonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KKJKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMKevin Klosehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KLKKrystin Turnerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRTLisa Brownhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LMBMakayla Porterhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MASMerrie Thomashttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MCTMike Fanuccehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLFNick Chappellhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=NACStacey Woodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SMWSusan Kellyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGKTammy Cermakhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=tmcTammy Omarhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TJOTeresa Echolshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMETracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*AULANI*
(* Also speaks Spanish)

Allison Raverhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ASRBeth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACDebra Lopezhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXLEileen Smithhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELSElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEFederico Argar *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=FXAJeff Harrodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JAHJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLKKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMKrystin Turnerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRTLily Santana *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LXSLisa Brownhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=LMBMelisa Gil *https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXGMike Fanuccehttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLFStacey Woodhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SMWSusan Kellyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGKTammy Omarhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TJOTeresa Echolshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TME

*OTHER CRUISES AND RESORTS

AMA Waterways*

Kerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMTracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*CARNIVAL CRUISE LINE*

Beth Fejerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKFElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK

*CELEBRITY CRUISE LINE*

Beth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACBeth Fejerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKFElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLKKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMSusan Kellyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGKTracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*HOLLAND AMERICA*

Joy Fersonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJFKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMTracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*NORWEGIAN CRUISE LINE*

Beth Fejerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKFJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLKKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMSusan Kellyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGKTracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*PRINCESS CRUISE LINE*

Beth Fejerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKFDebra Lopezhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXLJoy Fersonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJFKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMTracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*ROYAL CARIBBEAN*

Allison Thomashttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=AXTBeth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACBeth Fejerhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKFDebra Lopezhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXLEileen Smithhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELSElaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEJen Kvidera-Lentschhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLKKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKelsie Johnsonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KKJKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMSusan Kellyhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGKTammy Omarhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TJOTracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*SANDALS & BEACHES*

Beth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACMel Czada Dupellhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MADTammy Omarhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TJO

*VIKING CRUISE LINE*

Beth Czadahttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BACKaren Adamakishttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAAKelsie Johnsonhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KKJKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAMTracey Heinrichshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

*VIRGIN VOYAGES*

Elaine Edwardshttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EMEKerry Mihalikhttps://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM


- ºoº - ºoº - ºoº -


----------



## Deb T.

Is Kelsie Johnson still a DU TA?  I didn't see her name under any of the categories above. We've always used her services and have been grateful for everything she's done for us!


----------



## kaseyC

I didn’t know DU had agents that booked all of those other cruise lines besides Disney and Royal.  Great to know.  Do they offer OBC for the other lines?


----------



## CamColt

Deb T. said:


> Is Kelsie Johnson still a DU TA?  I didn't see her name under any of the categories above. We've always used her services and have been grateful for everything she's done for us!



Yes, Kelsie is still an agent, she just hadn't been added to the list yet. I have have updated it.  



kaseyC said:


> I didn’t know DU had agents that booked all of those other cruise lines besides Disney and Royal.  Great to know.  Do they offer OBC for the other lines?



They do offer OBCs however I can't say for sure if it's on all cruises or certain ones.  I am personally booked with them for a Norwegian Cruise Line cruise next year and that does include an OBC.


----------



## CM Dad

Are there other DU agents that book DCL?  We have several booked through Marla Hellwig, but I don't see her name listed


----------



## Kangarucci

CM Dad said:


> Are there other DU agents that book DCL?  We have several booked through Marla Hellwig, but I don't see her name listed


Same.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have been using Michele Snoddy since 2010 for all our DCL cruises. She’s not on the list either. Please check. TIA!


----------



## CamColt

CM Dad said:


> Are there other DU agents that book DCL?  We have several booked through Marla Hellwig, but I don't see her name listed





Kangarucci said:


> Same.





AngelDisney said:


> I have been using Michele Snoddy since 2010 for all our DCL cruises. She’s not on the list either. Please check. TIA!




I am checking on Marla and Michelle.  As soon as I get an answer I will post back.


----------



## pawstat

We've used Lisa Brown for our last two DCL cruises, and hoped to again for a 2021 cruise, don't see her on the list.


----------



## CamColt

pawstat said:


> We've used Lisa Brown for our last two DCL cruises, and hoped to again for a 2021 cruise, don't see her on the list.



Yes, I was able to get in contact with Lisa and she is still there!  I have added her to the list.


----------



## Strawberry's mom&dad

Nichole Farris is she still with DU?


----------



## Brave teacher

Is there a reason why Teresa Echols is not on the list? SHe's the one I contacted when I booked my DCL trip for next summer.


----------



## CamColt

Strawberry's mom&dad said:


> Nichole Farris is she still with DU?





Brave teacher said:


> Is there a reason why Teresa Echols is not on the list? SHe's the one I contacted when I booked my DCL trip for next summer.




Don't worry if you don't see your agents name.  Chances are they are still with DU and things are fine (even if they aren't still with DU, things would still be fine).  Not all agents wanted to be added to the list and I have heard some sent their info after the list was updated.   I will ask about Nichole and Teresa, but I'm not sure how long it will be until I hear back. 

I'm still waiting to hear back about Michelle and Marla too.


----------



## fredandkell

Thanks! This is great! Do any book river cruises with Tauck or AmaWaterways? (Not Adventures by Disney Ama but the regular adults-only Ama.)


----------



## Marla Hellwig

CamColt said:


> Don't worry if you don't see your agents name.  Chances are they are still with DU and things are fine (even if they aren't still with DU, things would still be fine).  Not all agents wanted to be added to the list and I have heard some sent their info after the list was updated.   I will ask about Nichole and Teresa, but I'm not sure how long it will be until I hear back.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back about Michelle and Marla too.


Hi Katie

I am still here basically I only do cruises


----------



## disneyholic family

cunard?
i need to get my mom to me and so far her docs won't let her fly (having to do with heart and air pressure at 38,000 ft)..
so i think i'm going to combine driving her to new york, getting on the QM2, then a train from the UK to Italy, then a partial cruise on MSC out of Venice.
That's assuming that MSC permits a partial cruise (i know royal does, but royal won't be here until 2020).

sounds like fun, no?
so any of your agents handle cunard and/or msc?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Sorry it took me so long to respond to this thread - it was just brought to my attention.   Let me try to answer some questions:

1.  If you do not see your agent listed on the list above it's most likely that they did not get their info to Pete in time to have this list published.  Katie is doing an excellent job of keeping this updated when you bring up missing agents so please continue to do so.  In the meantime if you have questions about your agent or any agent you can write to me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com

2.  Dreams Unlimited Travel offers a shipboard credit on all cruise lines we sell.  The amount is based on your total cruise price (including taxes, fees, transfers, pre and post nights, etc - but not shore excursions, prepaid gratuities or an SBC you add).  The amounts are different for Disney Cruise Line versus other cruise lines.  Also with DCL the SBC amount is different whether you made an onboard booking or not.   Here are links to our shipboard credit amounts and terms and conditions:

Disney Cruise Line Dreams Unlimited Travel SBC

Other Cruise Lines Dreams Unlimited Travel SBC

3.  In addition to our shipboard credit you will also will receive our "Things you Didn't Know You Needed" Gift Bag regardless of cruise/cruise line you book.   These are mailed to clients in the U.S. and Canada.  If you are not in the U.S. or Canada arrangements can be made for you to them picked up at our Welcome Center in Port Canaveral or have them sent to a pre-cruise hotel as long as it is in the U.S. or Canada.  I apologize to our non-U.S. clients for the inconvenience; we will do our very best to get everyone their gift bag whenever possible.

4.  River Cruises - We do book Viking and AMA. River Cruises.  These also receive a Shipboard Credit and our Gift Bag.

5.  At this time we do not have any agents who sell/specialize in Cunard/MSC/Tauck Bridges.  

If you have questions about a non-Disney cruise quote please feel free to email me at the address above or write to DreamsCruise@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and we will make sure we get your request to the right agent.


----------



## CamColt

WebmasterJohn said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond to this thread - it was just brought to my attention.   Let me try to answer some questions:
> 
> 1.  If you do not see your agent listed on the list above it's most likely that they did not get their info to Pete in time to have this list published.  Katie is doing an excellent job of keeping this updated when you bring up missing agents so please continue to do so.  In the meantime if you have questions about your agent or any agent you can write to me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com
> 
> 2.  Dreams Unlimited Travel offers a shipboard credit on all cruise lines we sell.  The amount is based on your total cruise price (including taxes, fees, transfers, pre and post nights, etc - but not shore excursions, prepaid gratuities or an SBC you add).  The amounts are different for Disney Cruise Line versus other cruise lines.  Also with DCL the SBC amount is different whether you made an onboard booking or not.   Here are links to our shipboard credit amounts and terms and conditions:
> 
> Disney Cruise Line Dreams Unlimited Travel SBC
> 
> Other Cruise Lines Dreams Unlimited Travel SBC
> 
> 3.  In addition to our shipboard credit you will also will receive our "Things you Didn't Know You Needed" Gift Bag regardless of cruise/cruise line you book.   These are mailed to clients in the U.S. and Canada.  If you are not in the U.S. or Canada arrangements can be made for you to them picked up at our Welcome Center in Port Canaveral or have them sent to a pre-cruise hotel as long as it is in the U.S. or Canada.  I apologize to our non-U.S. clients for the inconvenience; we will do our very best to get everyone their gift bag whenever possible.
> 
> 4.  River Cruises - We do book Viking and AMA. River Cruises.  These also receive a Shipboard Credit and our Gift Bag.
> 
> 5.  At this time we do not have any agents who sell/specialize in Cunard/MSC/Tauck Bridges.
> 
> If you have questions about a non-Disney cruise quote please feel free to email me at the address above or write to DreamsCruise@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and we will make sure we get your request to the right agent.



Thanks John!


----------



## drparrish09

If I already booked a cruise through Disney's website can I still work with a Dreams agent?  I'm a first time cruiser and can use all the help I can get.


----------



## CM Dad

drparrish09 said:


> If I already booked a cruise through Disney's website can I still work with a Dreams agent?  I'm a first time cruiser and can use all the help I can get.


How long ago did you book your cruise.  DCL requires you to transfer a reservation to a travel agent within 30 days of making the reservation


----------



## jeffbeardreams

drparrish09 said:


> If I already booked a cruise through Disney's website can I still work with a Dreams agent?  I'm a first time cruiser and can use all the help I can get.


Here's a link to the transfers page for Dreams Unlimited ... https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/transfers.htm

As mentioned, the request to transfer should be within 30 days of when the reservation was booked.


----------



## yorkieteacher

First time using Dreams, previously used local TA's we  knew. But since I am a fan of Disboards and Dis Unplugged we went with Dreams for our newly planned cruise. Chris Dorobek has been amazing. I didn't recognize his name from any vlogs, but he has been outstanding. He got us the prefect staterooms- 3 staterooms that are adjoining-two connecting and our preferred dinner seating. He has patiently and quickly responded to any email we have sent with all the questions we have that keep coming up. So far we are very happy cruisers! Our daughter and her family graciously invited both sets of grands to come along-my husband and I are the only ones who have cruised on a Disney ship 5 years ago. The other grands are seasoned Carnival cruisers (over 20 cruises) we know will be impressed with Disney service. We certainly are impressed with Dreams, Unlimited service!


----------



## kateandy08096

Hello everyone! ISO a TA that will assist in booking a Oct 2022 cruise on Disney fantasy.  I have used DU for our last cruise but would like a new agent


----------



## RedHead0186

kateandy08096 said:


> Hello everyone! ISO a TA that will assist in booking a Oct 2022 cruise on Disney fantasy.  I have used DU for our last cruise but would like a new agent



I'm working with Merrie Thomas on a May 2022 DCL cruise, she's been great for us.


----------



## Doingitagain

WebmasterJohn said:


> 4.  River Cruises - We do book Viking and AMA. River Cruises.  These also receive a Shipboard Credit and our Gift Bag.


I see Viking on the list of agents, but I don’t see AmaWaterways.  We are looking at river cruises with AmaWaterways that are not covered by Adventures by Disney.  Is that possible with a DU agent?


----------



## AquaDame

Doingitagain said:


> I see Viking on the list of agents, but I don’t see AmaWaterways.  We are looking at river cruises with AmaWaterways that are not covered by Adventures by Disney.  Is that possible with a DU agent?



Not that I am aware of - they only advertise the ABD ones. That said, you could certainly email them and ask!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

WebmasterJohn said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond to this thread - it was just brought to my attention.   Let me try to answer some questions:
> 
> 1.  If you do not see your agent listed on the list above it's most likely that they did not get their info to Pete in time to have this list published.  Katie is doing an excellent job of keeping this updated when you bring up missing agents so please continue to do so.  In the meantime if you have questions about your agent or any agent you can write to me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com
> 
> 2.  Dreams Unlimited Travel offers a shipboard credit on all cruise lines we sell.  The amount is based on your total cruise price (including taxes, fees, transfers, pre and post nights, etc - but not shore excursions, prepaid gratuities or an SBC you add).  The amounts are different for Disney Cruise Line versus other cruise lines.  Also with DCL the SBC amount is different whether you made an onboard booking or not.   Here are links to our shipboard credit amounts and terms and conditions:
> 
> Disney Cruise Line Dreams Unlimited Travel SBC
> 
> Other Cruise Lines Dreams Unlimited Travel SBC
> 
> 3.  In addition to our shipboard credit you will also will receive our "Things you Didn't Know You Needed" Gift Bag regardless of cruise/cruise line you book.   These are mailed to clients in the U.S. and Canada.  If you are not in the U.S. or Canada arrangements can be made for you to them picked up at our Welcome Center in Port Canaveral or have them sent to a pre-cruise hotel as long as it is in the U.S. or Canada.  I apologize to our non-U.S. clients for the inconvenience; we will do our very best to get everyone their gift bag whenever possible.
> 
> 4.  River Cruises - We do book Viking and AMA. River Cruises.  These also receive a Shipboard Credit and our Gift Bag.
> 
> 5.  At this time we do not have any agents who sell/specialize in Cunard/MSC/Tauck Bridges.
> 
> If you have questions about a non-Disney cruise quote please feel free to email me at the address above or write to DreamsCruise@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and we will make sure we get your request to the right agent.



I've updated the list.


----------



## Cruzin’Sisters

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I've updated the list.


If we book a placeholder while onboard a cruise, how do we get it to a DU agent?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Cruzin’Sisters said:


> If we book a placeholder while onboard a cruise, how do we get it to a DU agent?


They can send you a link to transfer your reservation from DCL to Dreams Unlimited Travel.  I've done this in the past and it worked pretty well.

I found the link:  Transfer Reservations to Dreams Unlimited Travel


----------



## Cruzin’Sisters

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> They can send you a link to transfer your reservation from DCL to Dreams Unlimited Travel.  I've done this in the past and it worked pretty well.
> 
> I found the link:  Transfer Reservations to Dreams Unlimited Travel


Are DU agents available by phone or only email?
TIA


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Cruzin’Sisters said:


> Are DU agents available by phone or only email?
> TIA


I checked, and got this response:

They are available by phone and email.  Once you connect with a Dreams Agent you can arrange for a conversation via phone.


----------



## Angeliki19

Hi! What's the average turnaround time for a response from a DU agent? It's been a few days but I don't want to be annoying.. I am sure they are slammed!


----------



## RedHead0186

Angeliki19 said:


> Hi! What's the average turnaround time for a response from a DU agent? It's been a few days but I don't want to be annoying.. I am sure they are slammed!



I always hear back from mine within about 24 hours/the next day.  Not sure if that's "average," but that's what my experience has been.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Angeliki19 said:


> Hi! What's the average turnaround time for a response from a DU agent? It's been a few days but I don't want to be annoying.. I am sure they are slammed!


Hi,  If you haven't heard back from your DU agent, please reach out to @WebmasterJohn john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com.   He'll make sure that you receive a quick response.


----------



## Angeliki19

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Hi,  If you haven't heard back from your DU agent, please reach out to @WebmasterJohn john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com.   He'll make sure that you receive a quick response.



Thank you! I did follow back up and turned out my emails were going to spam.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

So glad ir worked out!!


----------



## shananigans

I just tried to transfer three of our existing cruises to DU, using the link above. Fingers crossed it works out. Never used a TA before!


----------



## macraven

You will love working with DU

They do all the work for you!


----------



## goofy4prez

I have been on the DIS since 2008 and have been to WDW many times. Other than my first time at WDW, I did not use a TA. I did my first cruise with DCL on the Fantasy in 2019. Unfortunately I used a different TA and it was not a pleasant experience. Last month I decided to give Dreams Unlimited a try and went online. The next day I had the great fortune of having Chris Vorobek reach out to me. I ended up booking my cruise with Chris on the Dream for 5 nights in December. Chris has been fantastic. I have no doubt I have been high maintenance, but he always responds promptly. I already have a cruise booked with Regent Seven Sea in March. But once the itineraries are released for the beginning of 2024 I will reach out to Chris and Dreams Unlimited for our next DCL cruise.


----------



## Doingitagain

goofy4prez said:


> I have been on the DIS since 2008 and have been to WDW many times. Other than my first time at WDW, I did not use a TA. I did my first cruise with DCL on the Fantasy in 2019. Unfortunately I used a different TA and it was not a pleasant experience. Last month I decided to give Dreams Unlimited a try and went online. The next day I had the great fortune of having Chris Vorobek reach out to me. I ended up booking my cruise with Chris on the Dream for 5 nights in December. Chris has been fantastic. I have no doubt I have been high maintenance, but he always responds promptly. I already have a cruise booked with Regent Seven Sea in March. But once the itineraries are released for the beginning of 2024 I will reach out to Chris and Dreams Unlimited for our next DCL cruise.


we had a similar experience using a TA for the first time, we switched to Tracey Heinrichs at Dreams for both DCL and ABD and she has been wonderful.  Now looking to expand to other cruise lines which she also handles.


----------



## birdland723

We can’t say enough good things about Mike Fanucce, our DU agent.  Very shortly we will be traveling on the  fourth and fifth cruises we have booked with him     We have several families traveling together so we have asked him a lot of questions.  He replies promptly and never makes us feel like our questions/concerns are silly


----------



## shjtsgaawps

i sent DU a message, how long should i wait to hear back?


----------



## jeffporfirio

Hello
On our most recent cruise, we paid the reservation for 2 staterooms with the 10% off.
Obvious question, can I use this reservation to book with Dreams Unltd.?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

jeffporfirio said:


> Hello
> On our most recent cruise, we paid the reservation for 2 staterooms with the 10% off.
> Obvious question, can I use this reservation to book with Dreams Unltd.?


Hi Jeff, 

Yes. As long as it's within 30 days, and only for reservations booked directly with Disney.

Here is the link to transfer reservations:  https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/transfers.htm

Hope that helps.

@WebmasterJohn


----------



## jeffporfirio

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Yes. As long as it's within 30 days, and only for reservations booked directly with Disney.
> 
> Here is the link to transfer reservations:  https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/transfers.htm
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> @WebmasterJohn


Thanks filled it out. Hopefully did it correctly


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Tracey heinrichs is hands down a patient amazing agent


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

List has been updated ºoº


----------

